# Early season bow fishing



## carpkiller (Jan 23, 2013)

I was just seeing how early in the year have some of you guys been out on the water. And if so what time and what  lake. Thanks


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Winter is the best time for the big fish . Usually clear water just not this year


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jan 24, 2013)

Duck season ends this weekend so ill probably shoot next weekend


----------



## carpkiller (Jan 24, 2013)

when you shoot this time of year do you shoot around the same areas you would normally.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 24, 2013)

I do but I only shoot lakes that stay full pool year around


----------



## Michael (Jan 25, 2013)

It was only in the 30's last night


----------



## carpkiller (Jan 25, 2013)

very nice. I am getting a itch and it needs to be scratched. Maybe I will be able to go before to long. I broke my leg on new years day. A great way to start the year off.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah man that sucks hope u get well soon


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 31, 2013)

Feb is generally about the best time on clarks hill for big carp


----------

